
SpaceX Just Flew Its Starship Prototype for the First Time - n0pe_p0pe
https://www.wired.com/story/spacex-starhopper-starship-rocket-first-test-flight/
======
A2017U1
Half the screen tells me to subscribe. The absolute state of webdev in 2019.

